
'Highly Irregular' Backdoor Found in Oracle Databases - adventured
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2015/01/20/glaring-oracle-backdoor/
======
harkyns_castle
"Leon Panetta, former US secretary of defense and former director of the
Central Intelligence Agency (CIA)"

Interesting board of directors for a database software company, isn't it?

------
SixSigma
"Yes, we backdoor all of our products," an Oracle spokesperson said, "it's
company policy".

------
irascible
Wow, a backdoor in the software used by the nsa to enable the surveillance
state? Will wonders never cease...

